# DJ AM died!!!!!!!!



## Hilly (Aug 28, 2009)

Holy COW!!!!

Perez Hilton: R.I.P.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 28, 2009)

OMG....Really!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 28, 2009)

I got major chills.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2009)

WTF!!?!!  I just can't get over how many famous people have died this year.  It is so sad!  RIP DJ AM.


----------



## nunu (Aug 28, 2009)

What??!!!

RIP.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 28, 2009)

i know, i was so shocked!! so sad, i read that story re: drug paraphernalia. That guy survived so much, and to go like this just is a bummer.  RIP


----------



## chynegal (Aug 28, 2009)

this was his last twitter up date


"New york, new york. Big city of dreams, but everything in new york aint always what it seems."


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 28, 2009)

oh my....WOW. seriously, i got chills too.

RIP


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow. There have been so many celebrity fatal drug ODs over the past few months......RIP DJ AM.


----------



## jdechant (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_this was his last twitter up date


"New york, new york. Big city of dreams, but everything in new york aint always what it seems."_

 

Wow...thats sad....after all he's been through since the plane crash! RIP..

P.S. That quote is totally giving me the chill...freaky!


----------



## chynegal (Aug 28, 2009)

i know right...... i wonder if he was still in pain from the air plane crash


----------



## joey444 (Aug 28, 2009)

What???? Oh my gosh, I'm shocked!!
RIP


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 28, 2009)

Ugggghhh..so very sad.  Drugs are taking the best ones these days.


----------



## chynegal (Aug 28, 2009)

Update #3: According to NBC New York, "DJ AM had not been heard from for a few days, and one of his friends went to check on him, but got no response after knocking on his apartment door, law-enforcement sources said. The friend then called the police, who broke into the apartment and found the DJ's body."

Update #4: Click here to read DJ AM's last known interview, posted on Wednesday of this week.

Update #5: According to reports, AM had been battling with depression lately. "DJ AM thought the depression was a result of trying to stop taking pain medication since his tragic plane accident."

Update #6: Prescription pill bottles and a pipe commonly used to smoke drugs were found at DJ AM's apartment, according to reports. He was wearing sweatpants and no shirt and was pronounced dead on the scene when paramedics arrived


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Aug 28, 2009)

Im shocked. I can't believe he died. Poor guy the things he went through. I could imagine what he was thinkin right before he died. So sad this happened to him =(


----------



## Babylard (Aug 28, 2009)

wow... i dont actually know who he is, but its very sad for young people to die, especially when you are given a second chance at life


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 28, 2009)

I got the news from a bunch of text meassages and i didnt believe it! that's sad. He survived a plane crash but died from what?

poor guy


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 28, 2009)

That sucks!

It was fate though.  He beat death during the plane crash but death got him in the end.  That really sucks.  I wonder if Nicole Richie knows.  They were engaged a few years ago.  More than likely, she still cares for him.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Aug 28, 2009)

So sad... RIP


----------



## BeautyNut (Aug 29, 2009)

I understand no one's life is perfect, but self-destruction is so difficult to witness and feel.  

I hate to hear of another loss.

God bless each soul taken from the inevitable evil of drugs.
God bless their family, friends, and fans.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Aug 29, 2009)

It's not just the plane crash either - the boy's past in general has been so very, very sad.


----------



## Redz24 (Aug 29, 2009)

He used to be addicted to crack cocaine when he was in his early 20's, but then became clean. He was clean for 9 years after a interview in 2007.

Then having the plane crash and is girlfriend broke off there relationship the other week.

I think things may have got too much for him.

Also Travis Barker hasn't twittered for a while now, poor guy.

RIP DJ AM!!


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 30, 2009)

Travis Barker's Twitter:

 Quote:

  Don't know how i am gonna play 2night but i am for AM. My brother is gone.i love u and miss u, i'll never forget all the good times we had.  
 
 Quote:

  I'll never forget everything we've been thru and every time i play the drums i'll think of you. U were an amazing friend/DJ/human being.  
 
 Quote:

  Rest In Peace my brother, this really fucks me up.  
 






Also, about all the 'speculation' about his death having to do with his girlfriend that broke up with him, this is what his good friend of i believe 20 years said

 Quote:

  I swear to god if I hear another fucking idiot say he did this cuz he was distraught over his EX-gf... trust me that wasn't the issue. stfu!  
 


R.I.P. AM


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_It was fate though. He beat death during the plane crash but death got him in the end._

 
I know, right? This is some Final Destination, shit!

I'm still in shock, surprisingly. I'm not even a huge fan of his. 
The only way I even knew who he was because of Nicole Richie and then that plane crash. :/


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2009)

RIP dj am.

suck when young people die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didn't know much about him other than he used to be engaged to nicole richie and was in the terrible plane crash. poor guy


----------



## aziajs (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_That sucks!

It was fate though.  He beat death during the plane crash but death got him in the end._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I know, right? This is some Final Destination, shit!/_

 
Some Final Destination shit indeed.  That's the first thing that popped into myt head, especially since he and Travis were the only two to survive that plane crash.


----------



## frocher (Sep 1, 2009)

.........


----------



## User35 (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont know how to say it but I think him being hooked on drugs after he got a second chance at life is extremely rude. Idk if rude is the word..maybe disrespectful ? Idk. To be given a second chance and make the choice to kill yourself ( idk if it was intentional or not but when doing drugs you know you take that risk) with drugs is plain stupid.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 3, 2009)

I hear you.  I felt the same way...like he was just being careless and selfish.




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_I dont know how to say it but I think him being hooked on drugs after he got a second chance at life is extremely rude. Idk if rude is the word..maybe disrespectful ? Idk. To be given a second chance and make the choice to kill yourself ( idk if it was intentional or not but when doing drugs you know you take that risk) with drugs is plain stupid._


----------



## luhly4 (Sep 5, 2009)

But thing is, he was addicted to drugs before. Whether someone is sober for a week or 11 years like he was, you can relapse at any time. He had also mentioned in an interview that he felt guilty everyday about the crash last year, since he was the only one [and travis] that survived. 

I'm not saying what he did was okay, but someone really must've gotten to him considering he did go sober for that long.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 10, 2009)

drugs..

shame.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *User35* 

 
_I dont know how to say it but I think him being hooked on drugs after he got a second chance at life is extremely rude. Idk if rude is the word..maybe disrespectful ? Idk. To be given a second chance and make the choice to kill yourself ( idk if it was intentional or not but when doing drugs you know you take that risk) with drugs is plain stupid._

 
That is what I thought when I heard of his death. And you know when someone dies you feel a sort of pity or something, I dunno, I just didnt because it feels like this guy survived a major accident, and then he goes and finishes the job. I think the word is "ungrateful" I mean, not many get to survive that sort of accident, there are kids who will never get a second chance you know? And he just blew it. I don't judge him because I don't know what its like to have an addiction, but you'd figure he change with that experience.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

He was suppose to come to my town and play at a club.  Its so sad he was so young! RIP DJ AM.


----------



## TamiChoi (Sep 25, 2009)

insane. i didn't believe it at first.


----------



## xsavagex (Sep 25, 2009)

Very sad, so young too.


----------



## cupcake_x (Sep 29, 2009)

I feel so bad for his family. He did seem nice.


----------

